# BBD Dec.3-10



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Not a bow kill, but I don't think my APA VIPER XL would reach out to 142 yards:wink:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Yup, good deer! My deer was with a rifle and not a bow either. Was a crappy archery sezson and nothing worth shooting this fall. Glad to see success!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

was shot with my T/C ENCORE 150 GRAIN TRIPLE SEVEN AND 250 GRAIN SABOT


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Looks like a lethal combo!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nicely done buddy... see you sunday I hope...


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice buck you lucky dog great job mike


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice buck Pete


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Please dont say bbb, that just gets on my nerves. But congrats on the buck kill.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice buck Pete! Next time just slide an arrow down that big fat barrel!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

there's always next year pal. just trying to find a suitable shaft for spine, thinh I'll have to lower powder charge.....


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

cody12 said:


> there's always next year pal. just trying to find a suitable shaft for spine, thinh I'll have to lower powder charge.....


Don't laugh!! There is a guy I saw at my gun club in Elmira that modified a Ruger 10/22 to shoot arrows, using .22 blanks!!! It was unbelievable, and as he put it, just a toy he was playing around with. Neat to see it shoot though.

BTW, nice buck, he looks heavy. Any idea on a weight for him?? Way to go.

Rob


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

silentdeathtx4 said:


> Please dont say bbb, that just gets on my nerves. But congrats on the buck kill.


***? Why would he or anyone else care? 

Nice deer.......Looks heavy.


----------

